# Thai Bank Help



## Dudz (May 2, 2012)

Hya, new member here. Could anyone recommend a reliable Thai bank to use in Pattaya which I can fund in order to buy a condo later this year, please? 
Also any horror stories on different routes of purchasing said condo in foreigner or thai company name?:confused2:


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

I use the Bank of Ayudhya, the yellow bank, I have not had any problems with them, I was able to open an account without showing a work permit, my marriage to a Thai was enough for them, other banks wouldn't even look at me unless I had a work permit. All I needed was a copy of my passport and visa and money to deposit. After looking at the exchange rates offered by the other banks I have found them to offer the best exchange rate.


----------



## Dudz (May 2, 2012)

*Marriage!!*



TomTao said:


> I use the Bank of Ayudhya, the yellow bank, I have not had any problems with them, I was able to open an account without showing a work permit, my marriage to a Thai was enough for them, other banks wouldn't even look at me unless I had a work permit. All I needed was a copy of my passport and visa and money to deposit. After looking at the exchange rates offered by the other banks I have found them to offer the best exchange rate.


TomTau, Thanks for that but the marriage to a Thai lady although tempting may cause some problems to my current domestic bliss! I will try them together with my work permit & passport though. Thank you.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

We used Bangkok Bank (the Pattaya City branch on Second Road at Soi 6) and it worked out fine. Easy to open an account, with very few requirements, and ATMs readily available. Staff were very helpful. We signed up for internet banking and that has worked well for paying rent and other obligations.

A real benefit for those from the US is that they have a branch in NYC. I can transfer funds from my bank in DC to the BB NYC branch, and they are automatically credited to the account in Pattaya.


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Second Wayward's experience with Bangkok bank. I opened an account there and had a similar experience.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Opened an account with Siam Commercial Bank whilst still on just a 28 day tourist stamp in passport and nothing else required - took ten minutes and walked out with a bank pass book and an ATM card. Used this account to buy land and build house - no problem at all.


----------



## Dudz (May 2, 2012)

*Banking*

Thank you people for pointing me in right direction. :clap2:


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Dudz said:


> Also any horror stories on different routes of purchasing said condo in foreigner or thai company name?:confused2:


Many or most of the horror stories concern people who rush in without doing their homework first, and then they make the wrong decision and/or get taken advantage off. There is little excuse for this as there is so much free info available online in - for example - the web sites of different Thai legal firms. 

I would imagine that you would only be buying freehold and in your own name - that's one of the pluses of buying a condo here. But there are plenty of other issues you need to come up to speed about before jumping into any Thai real estate investment


----------

